

Wan't to get into the BankRate business? - jkalkbrenner
https://flippa.com/2619622-new-retail-bank-social-media-site

======
geekfactor
Login required but it looks like this is the site in question:
<http://www.spotbanks.com>

Here is a previous (failed) attempt at selling the site on flippa:
<https://flippa.com/128889-new-retail-bank-social-media-site>

~~~
jkalkbrenner
Thanks for the links, geekfactor! Yes, it's a few domains...

<http://SpotBanks.com>, <http://SpotBanks.in>, <http://Manage.SpotBanks.com>,
<http://Manage.SpotBanks.in> all the the technology, trademark, twitter
account, FB account and content. Previous sale was a marketing ploy.

